# A57 Video Capture Limit!



## enterlight (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I know this is a photography forum so I apologize for straying over into the video side of things but I didn't know where else to go!

I record long 28 minute clips for a teaching series with my A57. I edit in FCP. I was wondering if any of you had experience with importing sony A series AVCHD? I purchased a converter (pavtube) which came recommended, but I'm finding that it is breaking up my recordings into 10 minute chunks and the chunks don't play smoothly when linked together! Is there any way to get a 28 minute video clip from the Sony as ONE clip into your computer for editing? 

Any advice helps, 

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Kolia (Mar 19, 2013)

I've never tried such a long video. You could get a trial copy of Sony Vegas to test it.


----------

